# Merry Christmas Caber Crew!



## bobcycles (Dec 25, 2022)

Unreal weather here in Calif....hope everyone else is staying snug and warm for the holz

Merry X-mas!


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks Bob. Merry Christmas!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 25, 2022)

To you too my friend!!


----------



## Olds442 (Dec 25, 2022)

Thank you Bob.   Enjoy many more.


----------



## BcCleta (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks, Merry Christmas Bob!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas, Bob!


My Bob U. Bike.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Dec 25, 2022)

Thank you Bob for all the opportunities on some Great Bikes and parts over the year Always a pleasure doing business with you .. Merry Christmas everyone!  🎄


----------



## Nashman (Dec 25, 2022)

Ditto. Hear it's 80 degrees in Socal? Only 80 degrees warmer than here. What's a few degrees anyway?

Current Conditions​
Past 24 hours
Weather Radar
Satellite
Lightning



0°F

°C
°F
Observed at: Winnipeg Richardson Int'l Airport


----------



## tryder (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas Bob!
Merry Christmas everyone!
Thanks for helping make 2022 a lot of fun!



Athena thinking of...
While watching another beautiful California Sunset
Point Reyes Christmas Eve 2016


----------



## dasberger (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Xmas Bob and the gang....  Here's to a great 2023! 

And to all my Heebros out there happy 8th night of Hanukkah!

I made the menorah in the back when I was in kindergarten. My daughter and I made the one in front when she was in kindergarten...  





In service since '81


----------



## dave429 (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas Bob!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 25, 2022)

BIG BOB !!!


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas Bob!  Thanks for the good parts for my bikes this year.  Not much riding here today as it has warmed up to 20 degrees, we have a foot of snow AND are expecting an ice storm this evening.  Jay


----------



## ballooney (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas Bob!
Thanks for all your help on numerous projects this past year.  Much appreciated. Steve


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas Bob and happy new year  !


----------



## altapat (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas  🎄  Bob! Cheers 🍻!!!


----------



## 1439Mike (Dec 26, 2022)

Merry Christmas Bob.🎄


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Dec 26, 2022)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Dec 26, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> Unreal weather here in Calif....hope everyone else is staying snug and warm for the holz
> 
> Merry X-mas!
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas Bob ! Have a great Holiday!


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 26, 2022)

🤩 Ha just realized accidentally posted all those cat seat shots instead of the 1/2
or so I selected... Excess and over kill / over board for the holidays... The American way!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 27, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Merry Xmas Bob and the gang....  Here's to a great 2023!
> 
> And to all my Heebros out there happy 8th night of Hanukkah!
> 
> ...



May your coming year be filled with joy.


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Dec 27, 2022)

Merry Christmas, Bob. It was so good to chat with you the other night!


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 28, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> Unreal weather here in Calif....hope everyone else is staying snug and warm for the holz
> 
> Merry X-mas!
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Bob O


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 28, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> May your coming year be filled with joy.
> View attachment 1758340



God Bless Pierce !!! Rick Pope


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 29, 2022)

Redphantom said:


> God Bless Pierce !!! Rick Pope



happy new year!


----------

